# LimeWire & Java installieren (in mandrake 9.0)



## Suchfunktion (12. April 2003)

Hi, ich will limewire installieren... ich habe Mandrake 9.0, Java 1.4.1 und LimeWire 2.9.8.
Jetz hab ich halt alles in meinem Ordner:

j2re-1_4_1_02-fcs-linux-i586.rpm,
j2sdk-1_4_1_02-fcs-linux-i586.rpm,
LimeWireLinux.bin.

Was muss ich jetz tun? hab keinen plan...
Hab mal zuerst die rpm's installiert, aber wenn ich jetz über 'sh ./LimeWireLinux.bin' das installieren will, kommt folgendes (in der console):


```
Preparing to install...
Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
running this program.
```

Ich hab aber beide rpm's ausgeführt, also die sdk und die re...
Also richtig installiert, nich nur ausgeführt 
Habs per rpm-manager (oder wie das heisst) gemacht, und es wird angezeigt, dass alles installiert ist... trotzdem wird das gegenteil in der console angezeigt, wie man oben sehen kann...
*help*

Naja, ich hoffe, mir is noch zu helfen... äh, ich meine, ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen *g*

Bis denne...
ciao

Suchfunktion


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. April 2003)

Servus! 

such mal den Pfad zu dem JDK Verzeichnis und füge es der PATH Variable hinzu ...

PATH=$PATH;/verz1/verz2/jdk;/verz1/verz2/jdk/bin;/verz1/verz2/jdk/lib;

Versuchs mal ...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*danke für support, aber...*

Hallo du da 
Danke für die fixe Antwort, nur leider hab ich von linux keinen Plan... also wo muss ich das mit path und so eingeben?
Je detailierter -> umso besser 
Tja, windoof verblödet halt nur 

ciao


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2003)

Servus!

Musst nur ne Konsole öffnen ... Drück mal Strg+F1..F2 mit Strg+F7 kommst du normalerweise wieder auf die grafische Oberfläche.

Wenn du mal in der Konsole bist, gibst du wie gehabt

PATH=$PATH;/verz1/verz2/jdk;/verz1/verz2/jdk/bin;/verz1/verz2/jdk/lib;

ein....

Muss dir natürlich darüber im klaren sein, wo nun das JDK liegt ...

Am besten benutzt du dazu, die in den meissten grafischen Oberflächen integrierte Suchfunktion ... such einfach mal der Datei "javac", die ist in jedem JDK mit dabei, beachte jedoch, dass diese Datei im bin Verzeichnis des JDK liegt... nim also eine "Etage" tiefer...

Hope that helps!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*danke erstmal...*

Hi, danke schön, hab den ordner gefunden... mein pfad zur javac-datei ist usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/bin !
Korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich muss doch jetz folgendes eingeben:


```
PATH=$PATH;/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/bin;/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/lib;
```

Is doch richtig?!
Ich wunder mich nur, weil mein ordner nicht jdk, sondern j2sdk(und so weiter) heisst... ist das egal?

Ich probier es lieber nich einfach so aus, ohne einem Okay, weil ich will nicht (schon wieder) alles kaputt machen 

Naja, ich denke mal, ich bin schon einen grossen schritt weiter *g*
Ciao


EDIT:
Ach scheiss drauf, hab's einfach gemacht... folgendes kam dabei raus:


```
[root@XxX-Mdrk XxX]$ PATH=$PATH;/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/bin;/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/lib;
bash: /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/bin: is a directory
bash: /usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/lib: is a directory
[root@XxX-Mdrk XxX]$
```


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2003)

Servus!

ja ... j2sdk1.4.1_02 is richtig!

PATH=$PATH:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/bin:/usr/java/j2sdk1.4.1_02/lib:.:

Müsste so gehen...

Moment... ich versuchs mal selbst...


----
Sorry!

Musst statt der Semikolons Doppelpunkte verwenden ... so müsste es funzen...

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*aaaaaaaaaaalso...*

Danke, werd's mal probieren 
'tschüss


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*argl*

Jo, hat wie gewünscht funktioniert, aber jetz kommts:


```
[root@XxX-Mdrk XxX]$ cd /home/XxX
[root@XxX-Mdrk XxX]$ sh ./LimeWireLinux.bin
Preparing to install...
Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...
Configuring the installer for this system's environment...
No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
running this program.
```

Arg, ich krieg einen zuviel... hrmpf...
Habs auch als normaler benutzer (in diesem Falle XxX) versucht, aber es kommt genau die selbe nachricht dabei raus...
Naja, aber ich bedanke mich nochmal, dass wir zumindest schonmal das erste problem hinbekommen haben... 
Ich hasse mein Linux langsam... ehrlich  
Sone apt-get-funktion (wie bei debian) wäre nich schlecht, oder ne automatische update funktion *ggg*
In diesem Sinne:
Bis denne...

P.S.:
Ich mach Fachinformatiker (anwendungsentwicklung) in der ausbildung... danach script0r ich mein eigenes betriebssystem, alles auf deutsch... dann muss man nur in die konsole 'java neuer machen' eingeben und schon wirds aktualisiert *g*
hehehe... dann werd ich damit die welt erobern... Muhahahaha...
'tschüss


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2003)

*Hmmmm*

Servus!

Machst du das alles auch in der selben Konsole???Also in der, in welcher du auch PATH=$PATH:/bla/bal/bla ... eingibst?

Der Ausdruck PATH=$PATH:/bla/bal/bla ... setzt die PATH Variable nämlich nur für diese EINE Konsole um...

andernfalls kannst du mal versuchen dei PATH Variable nach dem neusetzen zu exportieren

geht dann mit

export PATH

und versuchs dann mal wieder... aber in der selben Konsole!

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!*

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA, ICH STEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERBE !!!

Es geht, wollte ich damit sagen 

VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN,VIELEN, VIELEN, VIELEN, Dank !!!!

DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!

Es funktioniert alles... vielen dank!
Ich hoffe, ich kann auch mal was für dich dann tun (was wohl er unlogisch wäre *g*)

Danke nochmal!
'tschüss


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. April 2003)

Servus!

Danke für die Blumen ...*g*

Wenn du mal wieder Problems hast meld dich einfach ... denn ...

-User helfen Usern- !!!

*schleim*

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (13. April 2003)

*Okay, wie du meinst...*

Okay, selber schuld:

Nächstes Problem

Viel spass *g*
ciao


----------

